

The $2.2 Million Affiliate Who Wouldn’t Let Me Interview Him with Mike Colella - moses1400
http://mixergy.com/mike-colella-adbeat-interview/

======
pw
cf. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1955263>, particularly the threads by
il and patio11.

------
freshfey
this type of interview makes me wanna start with affiliate marketing although
it seems strange to do it. I guess that comes from the bad reputation some
affiliate marketers have...

Interesting though my backup plan now is affiliate marketing if all goes down.

~~~
mryan
I have the same feeling - it seems like such a (comparatively) low-effort way
of generating income. However, I am always put off by the fact that we are
probably too late to catch this boat - can you imagine how many other people
listened to that interview and are now researching affiliate programs for
eBooks?

It is an interesting idea though, and one that I will throw a few hours at
once my startup is a little closer to complete.

